# Kitchen Sink Parts



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

over the fall the kitchen sink seemed to have taken an injury. the collar that holds the spout on to the fixture broke. i have checked at a few camping worlds for the collar but have been told i need to buy the whole unit. i really dont understand why since this piece is removable. any info would be great on where i could get one


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What type of faucet do you have is it plastic or metal? Can you post a picture of the pieces. As to why thay don't sell that part is .49 cent part or 20.00 dollar faucet. James


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

its a plastic collar but metal unit. seems all they wanted to do was sell me a new unit instead of a 1.00 part. any idea who makes the faucets?


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello,
Not sure if this will help---but---
I would take the collar off & go to Home Depot or Lowes
& try to match it up to a replacement part.

my .02









Dennis


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I had this issue with mine. Then it leaked. So I just went and bought a real faucet from lowes and replaced it. It was about a 100 bucks but it has a pull out spray nozzle and it won't break like the last one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

any chance you can post a picture?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had the same problem last year. Searched high and low for it - Lowes, plumbing supplies, etc. No luck. I finally found it online but I forget where and it does not really match the faucet. I'll see if I can find where I bought it from.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As was said, replace that cheapo with a real residential unit, and don't worry about it anymore.

Steve


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

ya i think i'll try to replace it with a real one. i'll also try to post a pic when i can just in case. as far as the install of the residental one is it pretty much just a drop in?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

yep..........unless you go with a single handle control. Then you have to make another hole in the middle of the others.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Replace it with some residential goodies and have peace & joy forever









I used the 3 factory holes for: Soap dispenser, faucet, water filter (cartridge under sink).


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> over the fall the kitchen sink seemed to have taken an injury. the collar that holds the spout on to the fixture broke. i have checked at a few camping worlds for the collar but have been told i need to buy the whole unit. i really dont understand why since this piece is removable. any info would be great on where i could get one


And how exactly did it take this injury??
















Mine broke when I didn't winterize in time last year.

That collar piece was cracked and "bent". I kind of got it back in shape and put it back on, crack and all, and it held all last summer just fine.

Short of that I look at replacing with a residential unit. I was looking at $50 or so for something that was on the cheaper end in the residential space, but still nicer than the original one in the trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Right now, mine is white. I picked up an extra collar from a local dealer who just happened to have one sitting around. I guess this year, I'll have to replace the whole thing.

Yep, mine broke when the water froze in the neck of the faucet, I guess.

Oh well, I needed to upgrade the faucet anyway. So far, though, the plastic one's been OK. Haven't checked it lately, though.

Mark


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

hahaha not sure how she broke. got up in the middle of the night to get some water, and water is what i got. sure was a shocking moment when the water went all over. thanks for that photo of your sink. it looks good. i'm heading to home depot to find a new fixture


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Replace it with some residential goodies and have peace & joy forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet









Another one to my mod list

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> Replace it with some residential goodies and have peace & joy forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet









Another one to my mod list

Thor
[/quote]
X2 !! Nice one Jim !!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I had the same broken part. Even after winterization water can stay in the spout if you dont blow out the lines. I also lost the faucet in the outside kitchen.

I bought a "Peerless" residential faucet at Lowes. ($40.00) I also replaced the bath faucet at the same time. ($55.00)

Both replacements were very easy to do. Only issue on the Kitchen faucet - I needed to drill a 1 1/4 inch hole in the counter top.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Replace it with some residential goodies and have peace & joy forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet









Another one to my mod list

Thor
[/quote]

Blam! just added another item to my list of things to do this summer.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I know its cheap, but I bought one of the $15 faucet kits from Walmart for my shop. Its been out there 4 years with no problems. Survived through parts washing, hand-cleaning, etc.. Can't beat the price if they last that long









Wic


----------



## Barbara10 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sayonara said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > California Jim said:
> ...


Hi

Pull straight up on the cartridge to remove it. Use pliers if you have to, but be sure to protect the cartridge with tape or a rag. Note the orientation of the cartridge to the notches in the *faucet* so you can reinstall it the same way. Remove the old seat and spring with a small screwdriver.


----------

